# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  Σπατα - Ανατολικη Αττική - #19731

## beretas20

Υπάρχει διάθεσιμο 1 If γυρισμένο προς Μαρκόπουλο. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος, μπορει να στείλει pm.

5 χρόνια σε πληρη λειτουργία με ενεργά 2 links #6042 #2165,UPS, προσεχως αγορα νεου εξοπλισμου για περισσοτερα links για επεκταση δικτυου.Ο κόμβος βρίσκεται στη τελευταια πολυκατοικια της περιοχής πάνω απο το αεροδρόμιο στον 6ο όροφο,έχει άριστη επαφη με Μαρκόπουλο, Παιανία (αρκετα), Πικέρμι,πρόποδες Πεντέλης (από Πανόραμα Παλλήνης-Ντράφι-μέχρι Νέο Βουτζά)

----------

